
ZeroTier: On the GPL to BSL Transition - wener
https://www.zerotier.com/on-the-gpl-to-bsl-transition/
======
akerl_
The comments about GPL FUD seem a bit odd to me. The reason companies aren’t
generally worried about Linux being GPL, but were worried about ZeroTier being
GPL, isn’t because Linux is “grandfathered in”. It’s because these people
aren’t confused about how the GPL’s viral nature works. As described lower in
the article, companies are looking to incorporate ZeroTier code as a part of
their custom, proprietary tool, which would cause the GPL to apply to them
(that’s the whole point of the GPL: requiring them to share if they start
shipping something like a VPN client binary which is powered by ZeroTier
code).

Companies with a “no GPL” policy are pretty much always ok with a commercial
license for a codebase that also has a GPL license, from a purely
license/freedom standpoint. But also in almost all cases, it’s way more
work/effort for a dev team to get a commercial license than to use a non-GPL
open source library, because they have to coordinate with legal/procurement
teams.

------
kick
Summary: They made it proprietary, he's happy with that, he proceeds to give
layer upon layer of justification for making it proprietary, going to great
efforts to not say the quiet part out loud.

